# ATMEL mikrokontrolleri >  Flowcod programmas mistērija

## nauris128

Izmantoju atmega 324p mic, programmātors ir avrdude usb tiny, kad rakstu kodu C valodā notpadā viss strādā. Problēma rodas, kad es ņemu kodu no flowcode programmas, jo kods it kā pareizs, vismaz nemet ārā nekādas kļūdas, un kad aizsūtu uz mic nekas nenotiek. varbūt kāds izmanto arī flowcodu, un kāds saskāries ar šādu problēmu sākot lietot flowcodu?

----------


## JDat

Kas ir flowcode? Kā citi tev var palīdzēt, ja neredz ko tur tur copy/paste un kā taisi?

----------


## nauris128

Flowcode ir programma, kas darbojas ar blokshēmu palīdzību, un tā izveido C vai HEX kodu. Lieta sekojoša, izmantoju atmega 324p mic. ar avrdude usbtiny programmātoru. Kad sarakstu programmu programmātora notepadā c valodā pats, viss notiek, jeb varu aizsūtīt programmu uz mic. Neraža sākas, kad izmantojot flowcode izveidoto c skriptu, atveru to ar programmātora notpadu un mēģinu aizsūtīt to uz mic. nekas nenotiek. (izmet daudzus erorus). Man liekas ka tas saistīts ar compiler options-programmera parametriem. Var būt tos var kaut kā pamainīt?






> Kas ir flowcode? Kā citi tev var palīdzēt, ja neredz ko tur tur copy/paste un kā taisi?

----------


## JDat

Kādus errorus? Vari iemest? Tu lieto Programmer's Notepad 2 lai labotu C kodu?

----------


## nauris128

Nē es izmantoju Programer's Notepad (bez 2), un to es izmantoju lai aizsūtītu kodu uz mikrokontrolieri, jo kodu man gatavu sviež ārā Flowcode programma. Pievienoju divus failus, kur ir gan kods no Flowcode gan error ko sviež notepads.

----------


## JDat

pilns ar vārnām:

sākumam atrisin šo:
<command-line>: warning: this is the location of the previous definition
main.c:53:27: warning: MX_util\delay.h: No such file or directory
main.c:54:30: warning: MX_util\bit_cmds.h: No such file or directory

Tad arī vajadžetu pavirzīties tālāk. Es izmantoju PN2 kodu labošanai, bet ne jau tik nopietnām lietām kā tu. Respektīvi neuzticu PN2 iešūt mikrokontrololieri. izskatās ka tev nāksies apgūt vēl daudz un dažādas lietas...

----------


## nauris128

Paldies par atsaucību JDat  ::  Atradu savu kļūdu, Flowcode programmā nedrīkstēja izmantot maksimālo pieļaujamo frekvenci, nomainīju to uz nedaudz zemāku, un tagad viss burvīģi strādā, nav nepieciešams burt cauri C valodu!

----------

